# Lucy



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucy is enjoying her weekend visit at my daughters house. She realized they have moles in the backyard, and is determined to find them even if it means digging up two acres.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Apparently Birch and her have been talking... B just brought me a baby mole not long ago. I'd never even seen one before! Ewwww....


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My daughter told me it looks like hogs have been rutting up their backyard after Lucy's mole hunts. The funny thing is they fully fence the land, just to keep the wild hogs out.
Lucy has a hunters heart, well maybe closer to a obsession. Once she has found something she can't think of anything else. Taylor (daughter) said her 3 day visit has turned into eat, sleep, and hunt moles. I just laughed and told her "At least you don't have lizards. I have claw marks in the outside brick of my house, from her lizard hunts."


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

They are so determined, aren't they?! 
Willie's last big foray into digging was a few years back. I had just planted a couple dozen tulip bulbs in a rock garden, and I used bone meal as a fertilizer for them. Willie could smell the bone meal, apparently. ("Oh boy -- Yummy bones to chew on!") He kept digging up the tulip bulbs to get at the bone meal. I had to watch him like a hawk for a couple of weeks. I think tulip bulbs might be poisonous... but all he was really interested in was the bone meal. Now he just hunts chipmunks in that rock garden. Much safer (well, not for the chipmunks)! ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm starting to regret reminding Scout about lizards. Every time she goes outside now she runs to the spot she last saw one and jumps up against the wall to double check. Ok, fine. I secretly love it. My parents just moved to Louisiana and had movers out here last week. One of the guys was down in the garage packing when he saw Scout chase down and catch a lizard. He looked over at me and said, "that dog is crazy." Yeah, that about sums her up. 

I think Lucy would do really well with lure coursing.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She might enjoy luring, but also I've thought about looking into Barn hunts for her. She's a great field mouser, even with me trying to discourage it.
This spot was covered in grass before her mole hunt.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> ...
> This spot was covered in grass before her mole hunt.


There might be a business opportunity here: if you could obtain mole scent, you could spray it on an area, turn Lucy loose and have the area tilled & ready for planting a garden! <BG>

Even in their mischief these guys are so adorable!

Bob


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I must've left this page open....Elvis must've read and has been roo-roo-rooting on my back lawn!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What's a dog to do but live up to his name.
Might want to listen to the song TROUBLE by Elvis.


----------

